# hp pavilion zt1000



## scottsda (Nov 17, 2005)

hi i reformated this hp pavilion zt1000 and am reinstalling the drivers for it and cant find the driver for an unkown device. it says its on Intel(R) 82801CAM LPC Interface Controller - 248C which ive installed the driver for but i still get an unkown device. im thinking it may be the sd card reader driver but i cant find any drivers for that either that will install and work. ive called hp and tried to get the recovery cd for it but apparently the machine is obsolete even though its a p4 1.6ghz with 512 ram :4-dontkno. ive used driver guide to install it as well but still nothing. any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## knowlsey (Apr 8, 2007)

as far as I am aware its the acpi device driver, the same problem occurs with most intel based notebooks


run msinfo32.exe and go to components and see if there is any problem devices

If you still cant find it the just post what it says in the problem devices and I may be able to source it for you

http://www.pc-ap.fujitsu.com/support/drv_lb_utility.html

this is the fix for anyone that has the same problem with fujitsu intel based systems,,,,XP fix, as I had the same problem with my fujitsu lifebook e series 1.7ghz intel 4 system


----------



## farmer07 (Apr 14, 2007)

If your using a HP, check your systems name/number out for a cross reference with another machine.

This is the URL to ordering a replacement restore disc set:
<http://www.computersurgeons.com/HPRecoveryCD.htm> 

If your messing with a HP, for my opinion, either go all the way with HP, and use their restore disc, or go retail for an OS, and clean everything off the HDD and start from scratch. 

Have fun


----------



## knowlsey (Apr 8, 2007)

Restore disc will sort it, but you are obviously running a fresh install, so that wont, the device is not found at a fresh install, its a common problem with a lot of intel based notebooks, it is a known problem and the fix is there, its just a chew to find it, like I said go to msinfo and source the problem device, or device manager, if its the same intel acpi chipset problem it will still idenitify it in device manager but will not load it, so you can copy the name and post to google. I have had the same problem with all series 3 notebooks and a couple of HP's


----------



## EdSiTo (Jul 24, 2009)

Hp Omnibook xt1500, Hp pavilion zt1000 & zx200 series are almost the same drivers. Try to download the filename: icxpdriv.exe from this site below:

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...scription.jsp?lang=en&cc=US&swItem=ob-16066-1


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Heres the driver for unknown device:
http://download.cnet.com/sp25336-exe/3000-2122_4-111586.html

Note: You say you already have the driver? do you still get a unknown device in device manager after installing it? if so....what is the driver device ID instance?

ALso tell me which model is it? go here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/prodTopCategory?product=452121&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=


----------

